# ok finally did it



## acornish (Dec 21, 2003)

as some of u might remember a while back i was contemplating doing a custom fab on my old snow bear-- well with the demise of them being gone now i finally did it made up a custom setup similar to the Meyer classic and used a Meyer pump


----------



## acornish (Dec 21, 2003)

*pics of mods*

sorry forgot the pics 1st shows the mount 2nd shows the 2" taller moldboard 3rd shows a frame mod 4th the front of truck with pump


----------



## Tahoe99 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very cool. If you just doing your driveway, that's all you need. Do you still manually angle it ?


----------



## ACSpiderman (Jun 27, 2012)

http://snowbear.sgci.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1


----------



## acornish (Dec 21, 2003)

sorry guy's been busy-- yes its still manual angle -- but i do have a set of rams for it to make it power-- just havn't got around to making the mounts yet.. and thats cool another co. bought the snowbear name -- now lets see if they can improve on the quality and customer service --


----------



## snowbear1 (Feb 28, 2010)

what size is your plow
i've got the tx75 6.5
it was on an s-10 but i,m going to put it on a 98 sierra
i hope i can still get mounts for it
i do like that set up that you have


----------



## snowbear1 (Feb 28, 2010)

here.s a picture of it on my old truck


----------



## acornish (Dec 21, 2003)

ok first its the 82 inch one i added an inch to each side to make it a true 7 footer--- if ya want more pics of what i did and details i can send them to ya --- if ya need mounts i can make a drawing of mine with dimensions and they can be made real easy if ya cant get them


----------



## acornish (Dec 21, 2003)

also u can try 
www.snowplow parts.com
i belive they still have mounts and parts


----------



## snowbear1 (Feb 28, 2010)

thanks i'ed like to see that
i'll check out the web site


----------

